# Charlies Bad Luck



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think one of the others attacked him. I had all the 'tiels out and Keiko too, but Keiko wasn't near him so I know it wasn't him. (he was in the girls cage stealing their food)

Upon finding him, he had half a face full of blood and a bleeding toe. I got him and put him in the closest cage which was the girls.. so I had to get Keiko out then put Charlie in, and there he sat. I nearly started crying, trying to call my mum but every number I rang was turned off, then it hit me she has a new number so here's me freaking out going through all her stuff because I remembered she wrote it down, just don't know what on or where it was.. I eventually found it, rang her and she told me to bathe it and get all the blood off and make sure he doesn't go into shock. 

Ugh. So I was trying to calm my 10 year old brother down who would not stop crying and he was starting to peeve me off at first, but I got Charlie, put him in the bath filled with warm water, cleaned all the blood off and then dried him with a towel and put flour on his toe. His toe continued to bleed and bleed.. while holding him in a towel I was searching for the flour.. BOY OH BOY. Okay I got the flour put some on his toe and it's stopped bleeding, but his toenail is only just hanging on by skin.. poor baby. 

I'm yet to find out what happened on the side of his head, he won't let me touch him, his sitting in his cage, holding his foot up and resting right now.

Somwehere through ALL that I got photos





































Now I've gotta go clean the girls cage.. really well & Charlies toe's bleeding again!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh no! That sure isn't pretty-looking. 
You're doing the right things though, and I hope Charlie gets well soon!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's okay, just a bit too quiet, but I don't blame him.

His toe's stopped bleeding for now.. but I've got the flour close by just in case. I think I'm gonna keep putting flour on it every now and again just to make sure the bleeding's definitely stopped/going to and not happen again.

Heh, I'm covered in blood.. no offense to 'tiels but their blood doesn't smell nice at all. 

ETA: I'm bathing it every hour and it won't stop bleeding. I'm doing this

1) sitting him in the bath tub and dabbing the blood off
2) put him on a towel and dry toe softly with soft cloth
3) get a new towel, sit him on it, apply flour over toe, then put towel over toe and flour then apply pressure.

I can't think of anything and I don't want him ripping it out, especially since it's only JUST hanging there, I'd rather it fall off when it's ready. Blah.. I'm also so worried something might happen to him overnight.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

solace sorry what has happened charlie at least you went thru the right steps 
que my quaker has bitten ashs koories and cheekys toes blood every where just be careful quakers love others toes and they chomp well


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

You could take him to the vet to make sure he is ok?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There's no Vet open around here at 10pm plus I can't get there.

A breeder I know is taking me tomorrow morning. After 6 hours the bleeding has finally stopped - he'd only need to knock it a tiny bit and it'd start bleeding really badly again. We've got him on the bottom of the cage which is covered in flour and it hasn't bleed again. I'm surprised he's alive at the moment, the amount of blood he has lost.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

do you have any cyanne pepper? ok i can't spell it but its the red hot spicy pepper Stuff people put on food 

I just read the other day that stops bleeding better then Flour and corn starch 

plus put pressure on the area that is bleeding - pressure stops bleeding 

I just went through this 2 weeks ago with Jack - he's not tame at all his head looked just like charlies... once he settled down and i got looking nothing was wrong with his head. So all i could figure is he rubbed the foot that is bleeding all over the side of his head 

hopefully that is what charlie did as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry! It must be awful! If I were you I would not get him wet anymore. That is likely to open the wound up to bleed again. Just try to keep him calm and warm. Make sure he has plenty of water and some high protein food.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...the poor baby. Quite possibly the blood on hts head may be from his foot (???)...if the nail was hanging and hurting and he was trying to get it loose.

*Last resort ONLY*...and in a pinch when you can't syop bleeding and no vet is available, you can coat the exposed core of the toe with super glue. Once the first coat is dry I have added another layer. 
Susanne


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oh...and another thing that will remove blood stains from feathers is to take a cottonball moistened with hydrogen peroxide. Stains lightened then gone upon contact.
Susanne


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> Oh...and another thing that will remove blood stains from feathers is to take a cottonball moistened with hydrogen peroxide. Stains lightened then gone upon contact.
> Susanne


that is good to know - I have a lutino who is practically white (she just has a very light hue of yellow) and she had a freight a while back broke a lot of feathers an had dried blood on her wings until she molted it out - looked awful 

now I know how to get rid of the blood stains


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope Charlie recovers soon. About the hydrogen peroxide though... I wouldn't have though it was safe, is it not bleach?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it is safe. Just don't get into the eyes when working on the head. 

Several years ago I had a dozen beautiful heavy and clear pieds that were to be sent to a friend in Hawaii. They were housed in a flight outdoors and a hawk terrorized them. They thrashed and paniced and were covered in blood. What a mess, and thankfully no serious injuries....but it looked like a slaughter house.

I took a bowl of peroxcide and dunked tails and wings into it. And then blotted the rest of the body with soaked cottonballs. Dried them, and...wella...no blood stains and they looked perfect again, with the exception of a few missing flight feathers, and a couple broken tail feathers.

Yes...it acts as a very rapid acting bleach, but I have never had any adverse reactions to it.

Susanne


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Keep a product called Quik Stop on hand.
I have used it for many years.
Wetting a bloody cut only opens the wound again.
It even works on wings cut too short


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, poor guy  I hope he gets better soon. I would also not keep washing his toe, now just to keep him warm and calm.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to think i read some where not to use Rubbing Alcohol on birds but peroxide is fine 

Also a note with Quick stop 
*



Note: *The use of Quick Stop aka Kwik Stop or silver nitrate sticks powder is not recommended, as both silver nitrate and Kwik Stop can cause systemic poisoning.

Click to expand...

*From here: http://www.avianweb.com/bleeding.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

I took him to the Vets at 10:30 this morning and they said they have to surgically remove his toe nail then they're going to put a bandage over the toe to make sure he doesn't get any infections.. so I'll be picking him up this afternoon! (1:00pm-1:30pm) 

He was SO well behaved, no biting or anything, he was fine with the Vet even touching his toe. I thought it was going to cost heaps but I'm only paying consultation. Hopefully within the next couple of days he'll be back to his old self. It's weird not having Charlie here - Jasper the poor bugger is looking everywhere for him.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's home. I picked him up 1:30 and I got a shock.. he had a thing around his neck because he chewed the bandage that was on his toe off.. so they put another bandage on then put this silly thing around his neck.. he was chewing it to pieces too, but I guess that's all they could do. Now I have to watch him.. well I'm not going to be here for 2 days, but I gotta come back Monday to take him back to the Vet again to have the bandage removed and check how his toe is going. 

Heh, he's so sleepy.. he hasn't eaten or had a drink yet, getting some sleep seems much better. I'm sure he'll recover well though, thank God I had the breeder to take me there!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Poor Charlie! He's really having a bad time of it, isn't he?

I really hope he recovers quickly, poor little guy.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope he's not..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww poor little guy  Do you have a heating pad to help keep him warm? I would also spoil him rotten with his favourite foods. I really hope he starts to feel better soon. I bet his vet visit was really stressful for him.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aaww, poor little Charlie!
Cuddle him lots, being wary of that toe of course. 
I'm glad the solution was pretty simple though, and hopefully he'll leave that bandage alone and his foot will heal up nicely.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A heating pad is something I don't have.. but I am keeping a lamp close by to help him stay warm (I put my hand over the bulb and within 2 seconds it was really warm lol) so hopefully he'll be warm enough with that. 

He is looking a lot better today.. he's holding his foot up, but he's starting to "fluff up" a lot, I don't know if it's because of his toe, or if he's getting sick.. but I'll have to ask the Vet on Monday if he's still fluffed up then.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

omg solace!!! so sorry to see that i'm glad he's basically ok for now and i hope he continues to improve
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh poor little Charlie!! he is in the wars...i hope he feels better soon...poor baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's improving quickly, I'm so happy for him. He's been biting at the bandage but that comes off tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh im so glad!!! give him lots of scritchies from me and the tiels!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam so glad he is starting to feel better


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's back to square 1.

I took him to the Vet this morning in hope the bandage would be coming off, well the bandage came off, but so did the scab part on the end of the toe - the bandage was forcefully removed/ripped off by the Vet who seemed to not know what the heck he was doing. The woman Vet (she specializes in ONLY birds) I seen the first time wasn't there today so unfortunately I had to have Charlie see someone else.

His toe of course, bleed a lot, not as much as when he first hurt it. So this man who doesn't know anything, got some stuff to stop the bleeding then when it stopped bleeding he bandaged it back up doing a really crappy job. I have to leave it on until Friday which is when I take him back to the Vets, but the next appointment I get to see the woman I seen the first time thank God - I'm going to be making a complaint about him since he doesn't seem to know much about birds and I won't be seeing him ever again. 

So Charlies toe is bandaged up once again, only for 4 more days though. I'm hoping it'll heal and the scab will cover the end of his toe by the time we go back to the Vets. They said the bandage might come off on its own (hoping if so that it'll be healed) but it's not the same sort of bandage they put on it the first time, this one was a normal bandage, the other bandage was some sorta sticky bandage.

Ugh. Just feels like this is an on-going thing.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have only just seen this thread. I hope very much he recovers quickly.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh no!! poor charlie i bet it hurt!! poor baby.....he really is in the wars!!!!! id be worried it will happen again on friday if he's done a crappy job bandaging it...hopefully the bird vet has some ways to get it off without taking the scab off....scritchies and kissies to poor little charlie!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Poor Charlie! I hope he recovers well and quickly.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwI justs saw this thread awww I do hope he is ok..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

With all these hoping people (including myself) I would love to see him recover quickly! 

He's been pulling at the bandage, but that's about it for now. He's eating & drinking okay, so he's getting there. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

*crossing them too....and making tiels cross their toes *


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm like this atm:







LOL


----------



## Th3GaM3 (May 26, 2009)

OMG ,, i just joined today and i was looking about the site and i saw this thread my god it was sad i was felling sad for the little thing  ,,, i just got my tiel like last week and i have never been so close to a pet in my life but he has taking my heart lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww! you'll have lots of fun with him. Congrats by the way!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd do a very short update..

Charlie is going back to the Avian Vet tomorrow.. I'm hoping his toe has healed and that when the bandage comes off.. it's not going to pee out with blood again. (though the AV isn't as rough as the normal Vet) Blah, I'm crossing my fingers!

I'll update again tomorrow when we get home.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope that all goes well!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes! excellent news.. 

It has healed, it's scabbed over, and the Avian Vet was SO good about it. She was really gentle and slow. He was well behaved.. very well behaved and I think he's glad that was his last visit to the Avian Vet. :lol:

He really needs a bath, but I'm going to leave it for a couple of more days.. so excuse any dirty bits on him.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, well, he seems to be healing up nicely. 
I recommend holding off on the bath until he's not so scabby, you wouldn't want to wash away the scab and cause more bleeding.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I will. 

I'm just sooooooooooo happy it's finally over, not for me, but for him! he's back to his chatty old noisy self.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad to hear he is healing well  Is there some nail still there? Mabey it will grow back.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There's no nail left at all. The black part is the scab, and the Avian Vet said it won't grow back. At one stage they were going to take the toe up further (cut more off) but I refused to let them do it, there'd be no need to since he hadn't even finished "healing" then.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww poor guy. I guess you just have to keep an eye out for infection then? At least he is back to his loud self


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He should be okay with infection, but I'll still keep an eye on it. I'm more worried that one of the other birds will bite at it and it'll come off.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, that's fantastic that he's getting back to his old self.  It's also good that you didn't let them take too much of the toe off. Was it just the part where the toenail starts, then? I bet people won't even notice it, unless they're studying Charlie's feet.

Edit: Would it be possible to keep him in a separate cage until the toe is completely healed?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It was his whole nail, it was just hanging on by skin. (yuck, I know!)

It's impossible to separate him, we've got no other cages, not to mention there's no room for another cage if we had one, we've got 3 already, 2 of them being big cages. I've been checking on him a lot, seems to be all going good for now, he doesn't seem to even notice. Of course that's GOOD.. but hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

so glad it went well!!! im sure he is relieved to get that horrible bandage off and get back to life!!!


----------



## Th3GaM3 (May 26, 2009)

im GlAD Charlie is better


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! with the hoping from other people I really think it helped a lot!


----------

